# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آگهی استخدام متخصص شبکه و يونيكس/لینوکس در مشهد

## Zharfpouyan Toos

‫شرکت تحقیقاتی- مهندسی ژرف پویان توس در جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود از فارغ التحصیلان و دانشجویان مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر و IT مقیم مشهد که واجد همه یا بخشی از توانایی های زیر باشند، دعوت به همکاری می نماید. 

آشنایی با مباحث  شبکه ‫آشنایی با سیستم عامل های مبتنی بر یونیکس/لينوكس‫آشنایی با برنامه نویسی C/C++‎‎‎‎ سیستمی ‫
علاقمندان می توانند درخواست خود را به آدرس jobs[at]zharfpouyan[dot]com ارسال نمایند.

----------

